# What laser do U prefer?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Which do U prefer?

Lasermax guide rod, laser grips or under barrel/rail mounted laser?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

All ya got to do is look at my pistols...............:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*railsssssssss*

~ i like the rail mounts b-cuz, I can move rail mounted tools from one weapon to the next and it doesn't matter what make or model the other is b-cuz the rail widths are standard......but thats jus' me.....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I strongly prefer the Crimson Trace Lasergrips. They're reflexive to operate, which is ideal in a defensive tool. My pistols don't have rails, but even if they did, I think I'd prefer the Crimson Trace "grab to activate" concept to a lever or button mounted somewhere on the pistol. I might have a different opinion if I were on a SWAT team or doing raids in Baghdad, but that situation is a far cry from a civilian defense pistol used in a defensive situation where there's little or no time to prepare.

The Lasergrips allow use of standard holsters, rather than one of the hulking monstrosities designed for a railed pistol with an accessory attached.

I think the idea of the Lasermax blinking dot is an interesting one, since the human eye is drawn to movement. I've only tried one Lasermax unit, on a 1911. It seemed to work well, but I am apprehensive about replacing internal parts with aftermarket stuff. Lasermax also requires a lever to activate, which as I mentioned is not as good for defensive use as CT's instant activation, in my opinion.

I just got a CT vertical foregrip for my M4. I'll give it a whirl and eventually post about how well it works out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

One other bad? thing about the lasermax is it has to be sent(the pistol) to the lasermax factory to be zeroed if it isnt close enough from the factory.The CTC grips can be zeroed by the firearm owner in a few minutes at the range


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use CT on a SP101 and they are great. I worked them enough to be able to control the lazer light on target. I think that they would be a great advantage when used right. They have made me a better point shooter. It's like anything else you have to practice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What is your fav laser on a Glock?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What is your fav laser on a Glock?


You know my answer!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not sure I like the CTC for the Glock - Many people on Glocktalk said to get the TLE 2 - but, I think I like the Glocklight laser. I have the Glocklight already - and I like the way it slides on and off so smoothly. Also, it matches the gun well. I previously had an M3 light, and it was so tight that it was a bear to take on and off.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a lasermax in my PT92. I really prefer this style because I can still use my standard holsters without any problems at all. Accuracy is pretty good too, at 21ft it shoots a few inches higher than then laser, but that's kinda to be expected. 21ft with a bullet as fast as a 9mm doesn't really give a lot of time to compensate for the fact that the laser is located beneath the barrel.

FWIW, although the lasermax does require a button to operate, it is ambidextrous and it is located exactly where I would rest my trigger finger until I'm ready to fire anyway. For the PT92 at least, it is a very good system.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> I have a lasermax in my PT92. I really prefer this style because I can still use my standard holsters without any problems at all. Accuracy is pretty good too, at 21ft it shoots a few inches higher than then laser, but that's kinda to be expected. 21ft with a bullet as fast as a 9mm doesn't really give a lot of time to compensate for the fact that the laser is located beneath the barrel.
> 
> FWIW, although the lasermax does require a button to operate, it is ambidextrous and it is located exactly where I would rest my trigger finger until I'm ready to fire anyway. For the PT92 at least, it is a very good system.


Actually, bullet speed plays no factor - A laser will only be exactly accurate at a set distance. Ya gotta decide where ya want that point to be. After that - theaim will be off, above or below, depending on how far away U are from that set distance (up close or far away).

The further away the laser is from the barrel, the greater that distance becomes away from the laser set distance.

The lasermax is very close to the barrel compared to other lasers...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> I have a lasermax in my PT92. I really prefer this style because I can still use my standard holsters without any problems at all. Accuracy is pretty good too, at 21ft it shoots a few inches higher than then laser, but that's kinda to be expected. 21ft with a bullet as fast as a 9mm doesn't really give a lot of time to compensate for the fact that the laser is located beneath the barrel.
> 
> FWIW, although the lasermax does require a button to operate, it is ambidextrous and it is located exactly where I would rest my trigger finger until I'm ready to fire anyway. For the PT92 at least, it is a very good system.


Just a response to the highlighted.......I have yet to have any interference problems with the lasergrips in any holster either,there may be some somewhere but I haven't run into one yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, my G34 is my night stand gun. So, I'm not worried about finding a holster. I never carry the gun anyway...


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> Just a response to the highlighted.......I have yet to have any interference problems with the lasergrips in any holster either,there may be some somewhere but I haven't run into one yet.


Agreed. Laser grips are fairly new to me. My experience has mainly been with the internal style or the big clunky accessory rail pieces.

How are they as far as grips go? I really like the Pachmayr grips on my PT92.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They are primarily(I guess) designed for concealed carry,duty use so most aren't soft rubber like the pach's to keep them from snagging clothing but the 2 pair I have/use on my 1911's are very good feeling to me and no problem to hang on to.I wish the would make them in a checkered wood grain look but they don't (yet, I heard scuttlebutt they might:mrgreen: )


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

scooter said:


> I wish the would make them in a checkered wood grain look but they don't (yet, I heard scuttlebutt they might:mrgreen: )


Crimson Trace was actually showing wood-grain Lasergrips at SHOT Show '06. They had 'em on a 3" 1911, if I recall correctly. I'm not sure when or if they will put them into production, though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

you left off none I vote for that one


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

I have the lasermax on my XD and I really prefer it over the crimson trace because you cant even tell it is on the gun. Of course the dont make any other laser for the XD but my father has the crimson on his Kimbers and I always block the laser with my finger.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

*ArmaLaser*

I use an ArmaLaser for my Kahr PM40. ($160) and fully adjustable.

Second advantage... It solve imprinting problems for pocket carry!

Love it.

Jeff


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Streamlight M6 tactical illuminator/laser rail mounted.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Any laser/light accessory for me must have a momentary switch that is integrated into the weapon (either on trigger or (fore)grip). Not a fan of tape switches that are not affixed with screws (dangling wire syndrome is embarassing). 

Prefer nightsights before lasers - anything needing batteries is vulnerable to Murphy's Law.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Prefer nightsights before lasers - anything needing batteries is vulnerable to Murphy's Law.


Agreed on night sights before lasers. But we took a ton to stuff using batteries to Afghanistan, including hundreds of M68 Aimpoints on M4s, and many Crimson Trace Lasergrips on M9s. None had battery-related issues, in an environment much tougher than that faced by 99.99% of guns in civilian hands.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Agreed on night sights before lasers. But we took a ton to stuff using batteries to Afghanistan, including hundreds of M68 Aimpoints on M4s, and many Crimson Trace Lasergrips on M9s. None had battery-related issues, in an environment much tougher than that faced by 99.99% of guns in civilian hands.


My point is not about durability but one of the practical matters concerning civilian use. Doubtless you have a few dead batteries in a kitchen drawer. A similar fate can also befall batteries in the tac light or laser on someone's house gun. In the dark during an emergency, the last thing that should cross your mind is considering whether to change small button batteries (or looking for a key to unlock your gun).

Same reason why I also prefer BAC ACOG over Aimpoint.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*LaserMax LMS-1441*

I have the LaserMax LMS-1441 in the Beretta 96 I carry CCW and with the S.O. and have had no issues with it. The strobing laser does attract the eye quite quickly and intimidates a perp. This from experience using it. The actuator on the Lasermax unit is exactly as described earlier, under my trigger finger when outside the trigger guard. I have learned to draw and deploy the laser as well in one smooth motion. Mine shoots to point of aim with Federal 135 gr. and 155 gr Hydrashok, but about 2" off with WWB at the range. All at 25 yards and under. Point of impact varies slightly with distance. I realize that this is a little out of place but just realized what causes the effect on myself and most other deputies in our night clearing house. In order to simulate being shot at we have imbedded flash strobes in the course which do affect my recovery time, sometimes drastically though not so much as a perp with a 12 ga. would. I'll post in the appropriate area as well. Sorry. We used battery operated night vision gear in Lebanon as well and never had a battery failure, thank God. My first set of LaserMax batteries have lasted 14 months so far. I will change them at 18 months even if still operating just to be prudent.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Rail Mounted Laser hands down.



> A laser will only be exactly accurate at a set distance. Ya gotta decide where ya want that point to be. After that - the aim will be off, above or below, depending on how far away U are from that set distance (up close or far away).


CT grips work extremely well, and do not have holster fit problems. I like that they are grip activated, and there is also an on/off switch as well. It is true you have to know the accuracy distance on a laser, however, CT's are not just above or below... they are off left to right too because the laser unit sits on the side of the barrel, the further you are away from your target, the further left it is pointing (way off target, not just high or low). It is extremely difficult to see a red laser dot on a bright day.

Lasermax practically eliminates the left/right thing. However, due to the fact that the lense sits directly under the barrel, it gets dirty after minimal shooting and you won't be able to see a dot on a target. You must stop to clean it often. As it is part of the internals, it takes more of a beating than any other laser out there and you are actually replacing some of your guns factory parts by using it. The green laser is much easier to see in daylight applications.

The rail mounted laser is less expensive. It can be removed to change the batteries much quicker than CT's or Lasermax. It can be placed onto any other weapon rail that you want to use. I just sold my 1911 with Carbon Fiber Crimson Trace grips, and I went with Glock. Those CT's wont work with a Glock, but a rail mounted laser/light would have. The rail mounted laser sits far enough back to not get fouled like the Lasermax, but does not have the side to side, left/right, targeting problem that the Crimson Trace grips have. Most good rail mounted laser/lights are ambi finger tip controled, which works well. They give you an option of light only, laser only or both simultaneously. You do have the problem of holster choices, but for a dedicated night stand gun, the rail mounted laser makes a sound choice. (more and more holster makers are addressing the rail mounted accessory type holsters now)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

scooter said:


> One other bad? thing about the lasermax is it has to be sent(the pistol) to the lasermax factory to be zeroed if it isnt close enough from the factory.The CTC grips can be zeroed by the firearm owner in a few minutes at the range


I have a LaserMax for my Shield and it has adjustments for elevation and windage.......

I have a LaserLyte for my S&W 642 and is fully adjustable.......

I have a NcStar ultra compact green rail mount laser with quick release weaver for my Springfield XD9...... It works great and holds the zero... Cost: *$40.95*...... Green shows up better in brighter light than red..... You can't beat the price.....
Amazon.com: NcStar Ultra Compact Pistol Green Laser with Quick Release Weaver Mount (AQPTLMG): Sports & Outdoors

My brother bought an aluminum red rail laser for his Beretta PX4 Storm sub compact.... Says it works and holds zero... Cost: *$23.99*....
Red Laser Sight for Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm 40 45ACP Pistol | eBay


----------

